# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  toujours cfid et cftoken

## cedlannoy

Bonjour.
J'utilise les variables cfid et cftoken sur mon site web en variable URL.
Au bout d'un moment le serveur web mlange des sessions des gens, et certain se retrouve avec le caddie d'autre personnes au mem moment sur le site web.
Faut t-il mettre obligatoirement le cfif et le cftoken dans tout les url du site web si j'utilise cette option ?

Quelqu'un aurait t-il un exemple de fichier application.cfm avec des explications afin d'viter ce type de problme.
Dans un site web faut t-il utiliser des variable de sessions ou des variables client?

Merci

----------


## jowo

Bonjour,


Montre-nous ton code. Tu ne dois pas utiliser les paramtres CFID et CFTOKEN passs dans l'URL. C'est CF qui s'en charge pour retrouver la session correcte si ton utilisateur n'a pas de cookies.

Pour les variables SESSION ou CLIENT. Je te rpondrai les deux mon commandant. Non, srieursement, tou dpend de ce que tu veux faire.

La variable SESSION sert comme son nom l'indique  grer une session. 
CLIENT est utilise aprs authentification d'un utilisateur pour mmoriser des donnes personnelles (EX: couleur particulire). La variable CLIENT est sauvegarde et persistante donc elle est accessible aprs le redmarrage du serveur.

Pour plus d'informations

----------


## cedlannoy

Serait possible d'avoir un exemple d'une page application.cfm type
avec une gestion des variables dans un cookie.

Moi je fais tout depuis mes dbut sous coldfusion en url.

Merci

----------

